# Frage zu Steam



## Hate (29. Januar 2010)

Hi, hab mir jetzt mal die Steam-Threads hier durchgelesen, wurde aber bzgl. meiner Frage noch nicht fündig.

Und zwar dreht es sich um Spiele die Steam nicht zwingend benötigen (wie z.B. Mass Effect). Wenn ich solche Spiele über Steam kaufe und runterlade, sind die dann an meinen Steam-Acc geknüpft? Weil es sind ja keine Steamspiele... Und wie kann ich nachweisen, dass ich das Spiel legal erworben habe? Kann man die gedownloadetetn Spiele dann Problemlos auf CD / DVD brennen und diese dann wie eine Orginale verwenden oder kommt dann Kopierschutzproblem???

Gruß Hate


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (29. Januar 2010)

Hate schrieb:


> Und zwar dreht es sich um Spiele die Steam nicht zwingend benötigen (wie z.B. Mass Effect). Wenn ich solche Spiele über Steam kaufe und runterlade, sind die dann an meinen Steam-Acc geknüpft?



Ja, die Spiele werden wie alle anderen auch in der Steam Liste 
angezeigt (siehe Anhang)




Hate schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich nachweisen, dass ich das Spiel legal erworben habe?


Du kanst dir nach dem Kauf eine Rechnug ( Kaufbeleg)ausdrucken lassen 



Hate schrieb:


> Kann man die gedownloadetetn Spiele dann Problemlos auf CD / DVD brennen



Auf DVD Brennen geht mit der Backup Funktion mach aber kein sinn.
Da du die Spiele so oft runterladen kann wie du willst.
Es mach mehr sinn, wenn man sein Sytem neu aufsetzt den kompleten
Steam Ordner auf ne andere HDD zu sichern.
So kannst du Später einfach den Ordner wieder rüberkopieren und 
sofort weiter spielen ohne was zu Downloaden oder neu zu installieren müssen.



Hate schrieb:


> und diese dann wie eine Orginale verwenden oder kommt dann Kopierschutzproblem???



Wenn du mit Original meinst das du die wie eine normale Retail DVD 
wo anders installieren kannst, dann nein.

Auf der DVD werden halt nur die Dateien von dem Spiel gesichert

Um das Spiel jetzt auf z.B. einem anderen PC nutzen zu können musst
du dich vorher mit deinen Steam Account auf dem PC einloggen.

Dann kannst du das Spiel mit der DVD installieren.

Und Steam fungiert als Kopierschutz.
Das heißt um jetzt z.B. Mass Effect spielen zu können muss Steam laufen Online oder Offline ist dabei egal.


----------



## Hate (29. Januar 2010)

Alles klar, danke für die Info. Das war eigentlich alles von dem her kann geclosed werden.


----------



## boss3D (5. April 2010)

Ich habe dann auch mal eine Frage zu Steam:
Wo genau kann ich mir die Erfolge ansehen, die ich in diversen Games schon freigeschaltet habe?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## grubsnek (5. April 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe dann auch mal eine Frage zu Steam:
> Wo genau kann ich mir die Erfolge ansehen, die ich in diversen Games schon freigeschaltet habe?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



"Community" -> "alle Spiele von XX anzeigen" -> gegebenfalls oben auf "all Games" -> beim entsprechenden Spiel "Statistik anzeigen" drücken -> gegebenenfalls noch "Persönliche Errungenschaften" auswählen.


----------



## boss3D (5. April 2010)

Danke, ich wollte einfach mal sehen, wie es um meine Erfolge in Torchlight steht ...

Immerhin schon 24 %.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nomad (6. April 2010)

ich hab auch mal ein paar Fragen:
1.) Wenn ich über Steam Spiele kaufe, dann erscheint ,sobald ich dann bezahlen will, die Informationen wie ich bezahlen will. Nur wo ist der Unterschied zwischen "Kreditkartennummer" und "Rechnungsadresse" ?? Oder kommt dann ein Brief das ich dies und das bezahlt habe?
2.) wo gibt es diesen Sicherheitscode?
3.) wozu brauchen die das ABlaufdatum meiner Kreditkarte?
4.) was ist Postbezirk?
5.) ich bin bei der Sparda-Bank angemeldet. Dann muss ich mit "MasterCard" bezahlen ,oder?
6.) und muss ich meine Telefonnummer eintragen?

So na dann antwortet mal fleißig 
ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (7. April 2010)

1. Wenn du mit Kreditkare zahlst musst du beides ausfüllen. Bei "Kreditkartennummer" kommt halt die Lange Nummer deine Karte rein und bei "Rechnungsadresse" trägst du halt die Straße ein wo du Wohnst. Post bekommst du nur Digital als Email.

2. Normal ist das ein 3 Stelliger Code zb. "321" und steht mit auf der Kreditkarte hinter der Kreditkartennummer.

3. Würde mal sagen das Valve so sehen kann ob deine Kreditkarte noch gültig ist.

4. Dort schreibst du das Bundesland rein wo du wohnst.

5. Ja, müsste auf deiner Karte aber auch drauf stehen. Googel wtf 

6. Normal schon, Handnummer geht aber auch.


----------



## Nomad (7. April 2010)

gut danke erstmal 
aber was ist ne Handnummer? du meinst Handynummer oder?


----------



## Kunari (7. April 2010)

Okay, stell ich auch gleich mal eine Frage:

Ich hab Steam und einige Spiele die auch über Steam erschienen sind. Diese erfordern Steam aber nicht unbedingt, da ich sie im Laden gekauft habe. (Battlefield BC2, Dragon Age, usw.)

Bringt es mir nun etwas diese Spiele zu Steam hinzuzufügen? (Als Beispiel automatische Updates oder das ganze Spiel bequem einfach runterladen ohne DvDs einlegen zu müssen.) Bzw. ist dies überhaupt möglich?


----------



## joraku (7. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es möglich ist Bad Company 2 als DVD Version in Steam einzufügen.
Bei vielen Spielen gibt es heutzutage eh schon eine automatische Patchfunktion. 
Also ich würde solche Spiele nicht in Steam registrieren. Falls etwas mit deinem Account nicht in Ordnung ist, sind die Spiele wertlos und du kannst sie nicht mehr spielen.
Außerdem kann es vorkommen, dass, gerade wenn neue, bekannte Spiele wie zum Beispiel Modern Warfare 2 herauskommen, die Steam-Server dem Ansturm nicht gewachsen sind und abstürzen, bzw. keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann.


----------



## boerigard (7. April 2010)

Retail-Spiele, die über Steam registriert werden können:
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601
BFBC2 gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (7. April 2010)

Kunari schrieb:


> Ich hab Steam und einige Spiele die auch über Steam erschienen sind.  Diese erfordern Steam aber nicht unbedingt, da ich sie im Laden gekauft  habe. (Battlefield BC2, Dragon Age, usw.)
> Bzw. ist dies überhaupt  möglich?



Du kannst hier schauen welche Retail Spiele du bei Steam aktivieren kannst.
*Which retail CD Keys are accepted on Steam?*

Alle Spiele die nicht dort drin stehen, kannst du auch nicht an deinen Account binden.





Nomad schrieb:


> aber was ist ne Handnummer? du meinst Handynummer oder?


 
Du weist nicht was ne Handnummer ist ?  
Spaß beiseite, ja wollte Handy schreiben


----------



## Nomad (7. April 2010)

ich weiß wirklich nicht was ne Handnummer ist? kenn ich so nur von Prostituierten 

und wozu brauchen die ne Telefonnummer?


----------



## Kunari (7. April 2010)

Handynummer vielleicht? 

Und danke für die Links!


----------



## Stefan077 (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo

Bin auch Neuling der ein wenig was zum Zocken sucht. Hardware ist unterwegs (danke nochmal ans Forum!). Möchte gerne Sniper Elite 3 spielen. Ist es nun egal ob ich es via Steam beziehe, oder sollte mann es besser "so" kaufen?

Sniper Elite 3 bei steam: 46€ (seasons pass 30€, was ist das?! Jahresabo?)
Sniper Elite 3 bei mmoge: 16€

Ist ja schon ein Unterschied. Merken tue ich nichts wo es her ist,oder?

Spiele wie CS GO müssen ja zwangsläufig über steam laufen. Nur kann ich da ja auch via steam oder "extern" kaufen. Ist es im Endeffekt auch egal wo es herkommt?

CS GO steam: 14€
CS GO Gamesrocket: 12€

Bekomme ich dann von Gamesrocket einen Key den ich im Steamaccount eingebe und somit das Spiel in meinem Account freigeschaltet bekomme?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## schniklas (6. Oktober 2014)

Ist ganz egal wo du kaufst, pass nur auf, dass du auf vertrauenswürdigen Seiten kaufst!

Ja, du bekommst einen Key den du bei Steam eingeben musst.


----------



## Stefan077 (6. Oktober 2014)

Woran erkenne ich vertrauenswürdige Seiten? Ist mmoge vertrauenswürdig? 46 zu 16€ ist schon ein Unterschied.

Stean Account einfach mit den echten Adressdaten? Lese öfter das welche es mit US daten oder so machen um Znesierungen
beim Spiel zu umgehen....


----------



## Shona (6. Oktober 2014)

Stefan077 schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich vertrauenswürdige Seiten? Ist mmoge vertrauenswürdig? 46 zu 16€ ist schon ein Unterschied.
> 
> Stean Account einfach mit den echten Adressdaten? Lese öfter das welche es mit US daten oder so machen um Znesierungen
> beim Spiel zu umgehen....


 Vetrauenswürde Seiten erkennst du am Impressum 
Wenn da China/Honk Kong oder sonst ein asiatisches Land drin steht dann las die Finger davon. Das nächste ist das vertrauenswürdige Seiten niemals RU Keys verkaufen oder andere billig Keys und sich der Preis der Keys nicht weit weg von Steam bewegt.

Eine Liste:
Get Games - Buy digital download games for PC and Mac
Green Man Gaming
GamersGate Summer Sale
GameFly Digital
Gamestop - Download von PC-Spielen
Spiele online kaufen, Games downloaden - Einfach, sicher und schnell - McGame.com
Spiele Download, Games online kaufen, PC, Mac - Gamesrocket
Impluse
Amazon/Amazon.de/Amazon.co.uk/Amazon.fr/Amazon.it/usw.
Shopto
Gamefly Downloads
Beamdog
Nuuvem

Ansonsten noch IsThereAnyDeal.com da sind alle drin sowie deren Angebote.


----------

